# What are you listening to, now?



## danalec99 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm listening to the orchestra conducted by Alan Silvestri... the background score for Forrest Gump.


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 18, 2005)

Alan Silvestri is great. He did the soundtrack for Predator 2, which, believe it or not, is a phenomenal symphonic soundtrack.

Right now, I'm doing some fine-tune edited on a new DJ demo I'm putting together, so that's what I'm listening to. Here's the link to what's done thus far:

www.djspiral.com/mixes/order_of_difference.mp3


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 18, 2005)

really hooked on Silversun Pickups at the moment, and just getting my feet wet with Wolf Parade.

great indie bands if you're into such music....


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 18, 2005)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Wizards of Winter

Who said Heavy Metal and Classical don't mix?


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 18, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Trans-Siberian Orchestra


fabulous lead!! :thumbup:
I'm listening to their Mozart (LP Version)!!!! :shock:


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

goa-psy trance on internet radio


----------



## surfingfireman (Dec 18, 2005)

ESPN radio on the net.  Just a sports freak especially on football Sundays.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 19, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I'm listening to the orchestra conducted by Alan Silvestri... the background score for Forrest Gump.


 
Funny you should say that because Forrest Gump is playing on tv right now ..:mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 19, 2005)

Killer Cars, by Radiohead.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 19, 2005)

In 2 minutes I'll be listening to the sweet sound of my car engine! (no radio in my car!  )


----------



## &Denekamp (Dec 19, 2005)

> What are you listening to now?


 
To a lot of kids screaming and running aroud (I'm in my schools library, no music here..)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 19, 2005)

John Prine Anthology on my iPod


----------



## Alison (Dec 19, 2005)

David Lanz - Cristofori's Dream


----------



## santino (Dec 19, 2005)

Ravi Coltrane


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2005)

Behind Blue Eyes (The Who)


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2005)

A patient yelling that she doesn't want to be weighed. :shock:


----------



## Alison (Dec 19, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> A patient yelling that she doesn't want to be weighed. :shock:



I'm on her side :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

a prerecorded phone hold message that i've been listening to for the last 29 freakin minutes from the VA division of motor vehicles. ARGH!!!!!!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

an old laser printer who's fan is so loud i can't hear myself think...


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 19, 2005)

Modest Mouse


----------



## santino (Dec 19, 2005)

Pink Freud


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 19, 2005)

My Maria, by Brooks and Dunn


----------



## craig (Dec 19, 2005)

At this moment in time I am listening to "Full Clip" by Gangstarr. Ok... so now I am listening to Kent Frost's Dj Spiral mix. Amazing work!!!


----------



## Megip (Dec 19, 2005)

BBC radio (via the net).


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 19, 2005)

Listening to the Green Bay Packers getting clobbered in Ravens Town.


----------



## Eightball Walker (Dec 19, 2005)

I've had Folsom Prison Blues in my head for the last hour and a half, but who cares, cuz Johnny Cash is the man...


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

my jaws chewing on bitesized chocolate covered donuts


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 20, 2005)

ZZ Top - Tush :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 20, 2005)

Steve Reich - Piano Phase.

Seriously, this piece rocks.  2 pianos playing identical motives at very slightly different tempos.  The phasing and cancellation makes for some really interesting music.


----------



## manfromh (Dec 20, 2005)

Turn Loose The Swans by My Dying Bride


----------



## puzzle (Dec 20, 2005)

Right now - Street Lights on Heavy Eyes, by Days of Worth. 'sOK. Now it's One Big Holiday by My Morning Jacket :thumbup:


----------



## EmilyM (Dec 20, 2005)

My bird screaming and banging his head on the cage. He's looking at the bird in the mirror.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 20, 2005)

BBC Radio 3 :mrgreen:


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 20, 2005)

craig said:
			
		

> At this moment in time I am listening to "Full Clip" by Gangstarr. Ok... so now I am listening to Kent Frost's Dj Spiral mix. Amazing work!!!




Thank you.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 20, 2005)

Dave Matthews Band - Rapunzel!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 20, 2005)

Speak Free - Incubus


This is my house cleaning music!  My room is ALMOST spic-and-span. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 20, 2005)

well..."Private Malone" by David Ball just ended, now i am listening to "Our Lawyers made us change the name of this song so we wouldn't get sued" by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 20, 2005)

Radioio Jazz on Shoutcast. Listen to this, it is stunning! :mrgreen:


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 20, 2005)

Well when someone on another thread mentioned "A Charlie Brown Christmas" I dug that CD out and listening to _Linus and Lucy _as of right now. :er:


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 20, 2005)

THAT WAS ME! AND SO AM I! But I'm listening to Skating... :mrgreen: Linus and Lucy in a minute


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 20, 2005)

...and watching, HOUSE on fox :hail:


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

'the winner takes it all'


----------



## Eric. (Dec 21, 2005)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> really hooked on Silversun Pickups at the moment, and just getting my feet wet with Wolf Parade.
> 
> great indie bands if you're into such music....



Wolf Parade had my favorite new album this year. Right there with Illinoise by Sufjan Stevens.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

don mclean  - american pie


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 21, 2005)

Piano Phase again.  I'm addicted.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 21, 2005)

Gone Going, Black Eyed Peas


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

Sonate in D Major - Michael W. Smith


----------



## santino (Dec 21, 2005)

Bauhaus - The Man With The X-Ray Eyes


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

Take me home, Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2005)

so this is Christmas - Lennon


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 21, 2005)

Barenaked Ladies - It's all been done!


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

yesterday


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

Go West by Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 22, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Go West by Pet Shop Boys



hehe, Classic song.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

2 minutes to midnight - iron maiden.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 22, 2005)

i love rock n roll - joan jett  (sp?)


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 22, 2005)

i heard the steve martin christmas song on my way to work, anyone else heard this?


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 22, 2005)

Five For Fighting - Sister Sunshine


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 22, 2005)

Capriccio 
Handbells 
Recorded 4 years ago with junior high kids ranging from 13-15 years old.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 22, 2005)

LED ZEPPELIN   ... what else is there???????????


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2005)

My oldest son trying to convince the younger to switch candy canes so he can have the "better" one. He will grow up to be a salesman someday!


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Bob Seger - Night moves


----------



## Verbal (Dec 22, 2005)

Sweet Dreams - Tori Amos


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 24, 2005)

Sevendust - Disease :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 27, 2005)

I was thinking of digging this up the other day.
But I am only listening to the gentle wind of my furnace.


----------



## Traci (Dec 27, 2005)

Aerosmith's - Love in an elevator (I think that's the name of the song).


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 27, 2005)

Scored a CD off the olds for Christmas

The Mavericks - Trampoline

I'm starting to really like country music now. :shock:


----------



## David A Sercel (Dec 27, 2005)

Keith Jarrett - The Koln Concert.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> LED ZEPPELIN ... what else is there???????????


gimme five.


----------



## Meysha (Dec 27, 2005)

The Shins - Kissing the Lipless


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 28, 2005)

DJ techno-Tyraar - Polish Mixdown 2001 (D-bomb,Thomas, Zero)
It makes my bottom wiggle in the chair.


----------



## scoob (Dec 28, 2005)

led zeppelin - stairway to heaven


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 28, 2005)

Jumping around a bit tonight.
Ramones - I Believe In Miracles


----------



## Verbal (Dec 28, 2005)

Barbie Nation - Randy Stonehill

Now there's a guy I bet none of you have heard of!  Although a couple of you might surprise me... Anicole?


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 28, 2005)

Sevendust - Gone


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 29, 2005)

Some random Ramstein music.


----------



## Eric. (Dec 29, 2005)

Clinically Dead - Chad VanGaalen


----------



## scoob (Dec 29, 2005)

george harrison


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 29, 2005)

Celtic Woman - Si Do Mhaimeo I


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 29, 2005)

Arcade Fire - Funeral

scoob are you a chav?!


----------



## scoob (Dec 29, 2005)

whats a chav


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 29, 2005)

Never mind you probably aren't.  Are you in the UK?


----------



## scoob (Dec 29, 2005)

nope


----------



## Boltthrower (Dec 29, 2005)

In the mood for some DNB 

this is what's in my play list right now 

all on random

1. Cloak and Dagger - Guerilla Warfare (6:35)
2. Cloak and Dagger - Versus (6:30)
3. Klute - Learning Curve (5:59)
4. Klute - Hell Hath No Fury (7:14)
5. Concord Dawn - Cloud City
6. Concord Dawn - Succubus (6:47)
7. Concord Dawn - Chameleon
8. Concord Dawn - Escher (7:24)
9. concord dawn - shinkansen-sour
10. Concord Dawn - The Drill
11. Concord Dawn - Guardian Angel (6:48)
12. Concord Dawn - Drifter (7:00)
13. concord dawn - black friday-sour
14. Corrupt Souls - Trioxin 245 (7:49)
15. Corrupt Souls - Broadcast (7:37)
16. Corrupt Souls - Dropzone (7:30)
17. Corrupt Souls - No Room In Hell (6:46)
18. Counterstrike - Draco (6:21)
19. Counterstrike - Maniac (5:56)
20. Counterstrike - Killing Machine (Jezuz Road) ft SPL and Limewax (6:30)
21. Counterstrike - Can't Let Go (TZA Remix) (6:11)
22. Evol Intent - Evol Intro / Evol Intent (1:46)
23. Evol Intent - Us Against the World / Demo/Infiltrata (1:50)
24. Evol Intent - 44 Calibre Killer / Raiden (1:49)
25. Evol Intent - Wizard Killa / Chase/Status (2:17)
26. Evol Intent - In Effect / Pacific/Psidream (2:35)
27. Evol Intent - Hate Machine / Ewun (4:24)
28. Evol Intent - Ormus / Fission/Kaiser (2:36)
29. Evol Intent - Brickbeats / Spor (1:49)
30. Evol Intent - Headcase / Various Artists (2:05)
31. Evol Intent - Last Walk / Mechwarrior/Psidream (2:25)
32. Evol Intent - Interstellar / Ewun (1:51)
33. Evol Intent - Three Ravens / Spor (2:33)
34. Evol Intent - Corrupt Cops [Evol Intent VIP] / Pish Posh (3:37)
35. Evol Intent - Guntalk / Ewun (5:26)
36. Evol Intent - Pitbull / Raiden (2:10)
37. Evol Intent - Violence / T.Z.A. (2:32)
38. Evol Intent - Gateway / Counterstrike (1:27)
39. Evol Intent - Way of the Samurai / Spor (5:02)
40. Evol Intent - Horns & Halos [Ewun Remix] / Evol Intent (4:44)
41. Evol Intent - Realize / Suzy Splab (4:23)
42. Evol Intent - 7 Angels with 7 Plagues / Evol Intent (1:27)
43. Evol Intent - Rowdy Time / Chase/Status (2:13)
44. Evol Intent - Stitches / Mechwarrior/Psidream (1:16)
45. Evol Intent - Edge of the Earth / Evol Intent (5:03)
46. Evol Intent - Glitchout / Various Artists (1:31)
47. Evol Intent - Us Against the World / Demo/Infiltrata (6:38)
48. Evol Intent - Way of the Samurai / Spor (6:20)
49. Evol Intent - Edge of the Earth / Evol Intent (6:51)
50. Evol Intent - Violence / T.Z.A. (6:00)
51. Evol Intent - In Effect / Pacific/Psidream (6:13)
52. Evol Intent - Gateway / Counterstrike (5:52)
53. Evol Intent - Horns & Halos [Ewun Remix] / Evol Intent (6:58)
54. Evol Intent - Realize / Suzy Splab (5:55)
55. Evol Intent - Wizard Killa / Chase/Status (6:59)
56. Evol Intent - Guntalk / Ewun (7:18)
57. Evol Intent - Alpha Trion [#] / Spor (6:34)
58. Evol Intent - Corrupt Cops [Evol Intent VIP] [#] / Pish Posh (5:11)
59. Evol Intent - Flipside feat Blip (7:09)
60. Evol Intent - Call To Arms (4:34)
61. Evol Intent - Filth Bath feat Corrupt Souls (6:45)
62. Evol Intent - Street Knowledge (6:40)
63. Gein - Hate (7:10)
64. Gein - Father Of Lies (6:53)
65. Pendulum - Prelude (0:52)
66. Pendulum - Slam (5:45)
67. Pendulum - Plasticworld (Ft. Fats & TC) (6:21)
68. Pendulum - Fasten Your Seatbelt (Ft. The Freestylers) (6:38)
69. Pendulum - Through The Loop (6:13)
70. Pendulum - Sounds Of Life (Ft. Jasmine Yee) (5:21)
71. Pendulum - Girl In The Fire (4:53)
72. Pendulum - Tarantula (Ft. Fresh, $Pyda & Tenor Fly) (5:31)
73. Pendulum - Out Here (6:07)
74. Pendulum - Hold Your Colour (5:28)
75. Pendulum - The Terminal (5:42)
76. Pendulum - Streamline (5:23)
77. Pendulum - Another Planet (7:38)
78. Pendulum - Still Grey (7:51)
79. BT - Knowledge of Self (Evol Intent Remix) (6:07)
80. BT - The Great Escape (Alliance Remix) (6:19)
81. Counterstrike - Merciless (6:38)
82. Counterstrike - Zaire (6:26)
83. Counterstrike - Phantasm (6:23)
84. Counterstrike - Zulu Warrior (7:22)
85. Resonant Evil & Inasin - Le Grande (6:38)
86. Resonant Evil & Inasin - The Bad Colour (7:39)
87. Lethal + Khanage - Lode Runner (7:03)
88. Prode - Coral (6:34)
89. Propaganda - Heat Seeker (6:04)
90. Propaganda - Ultra (5:53)
91. Raiden - Alter Ego (7:23)
92. Raiden - The Bells (Bootleg dnb Mix) (6:09)
93. Temper D + K-Fire vs Prode - Oolong (6:43)
94. The Sect - In The Shadows (7:26)
95. Pendulum & Fresh feat Spyda & Tenor Fly - Tarantula (radio edit) (3:25)
96. Pendulum feat The Freestylers - Fasten Your Seatbelt (6:33)
97. Pendulum feat Spyda & Tenor Fly - Tarantula (Serial Killer mix) (3:53)
98. Pendulum - Slam (5:45)
99. Pendulum - Out Here (6:07)
100. Tech Itch - Life of Sin (Limewax Remix) (5:37)
101. Tech Itch - Judge (5:36)
102. Pendulum - Slam (Radio Edit) (3:36)
103. Pendulum - Slam (Original) (5:47)
104. Pendulum - Out Here (6:07)
105. Spor - Dreadnought (6:12)
106. Spor - To The Death (6:37)
107. Spor - Lose It (6:32)
108. Spor - The Eyes Have It (6:26)
109. Spor - Ultimate Technology (5:36)
110. Spor - Cyberpunk (6:40)
111. Technical Itch - Haunted (6:13)
112. Technical Itch - Wraith (6:54)
113. The White Stripes - My Doorbell (3:59)
114. The White Stripes - Blue Orchid (High Contrast Remix) (6:21)
115. unknown v ashanti (evol intentdub) (7:24)
116. temper d and k - fire-tripswitch-xtc
117. infiltrata - voodoo skull-xtc
118. Mav - The Curse (8:06)
119. Mav And Implex - Chasm (8:05)
120. Implex - Ocean Of Oceans (6:12)
121. Gridlok - Hard As **** (6:31)
122. Gridlok - Filth Dimension (6:12)
123. hive - the definition-xtc (6:32)
124. Hive - Keep Runnin (4:39)
125. Visionary - Fallen Angels (6:38)
126. Visionary - No Love (5:33)


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 30, 2005)

Duelling Banjos :mrgreen:


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 30, 2005)

Ding, ding ding - My son's "new" 1970 version of the fisher price garage.  We had to buy it on e-bay for $120.  Now I get Ding Ding Ding.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 30, 2005)

whitesnake!!


----------



## Corry (Dec 30, 2005)

Wals 102.1!  It's a country station.  I wouldn't be able to get away with listening to anything other than country here at work anyway.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 30, 2005)

Mauiladora - Radiohead

I have no idea how this song never made it to a real album and stayed as a B-Side.  It's so effing good.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 30, 2005)

Linda Eder.......Over The Rainbow


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 30, 2005)

ahh... metallica s&m..... now we are rockin!!


----------



## Eric. (Dec 30, 2005)

Smith & Jones Forever - Silver Jews


----------



## Traci (Dec 30, 2005)

Queen - We are the Champions


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

Offspring - Living in chaos.

can somebody explain why isn't this one on their greatest hits?


----------



## photo gal (Jan 1, 2006)

Complete and utter silence!



Even the voices in my head have gone mute!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Barbie Nation - Randy Stonehill
> 
> Now there's a guy I bet none of you have heard of! Although a couple of you might surprise me... Anicole?


Surprise!
My ex was a fan.


----------



## Luciano (Jan 1, 2006)

Gotan Project and Hans Appelqvist will follow ..


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

gotan project? you're digging far too deep, now.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 1, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Complete and utter silence!
> 
> 
> 
> Even the voices in my head have gone mute!



exactly! this is what I love!!!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 1, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Surprise!
> My ex was a fan.



Gasp!  You shouldn't have broken up then! lol


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 1, 2006)

Sigur Rós - ( )
*
*


----------



## Eric. (Jan 1, 2006)

Oxygen - Willie Mason


----------



## Verbal (Jan 1, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Sigur Rós - ( )
> *
> *



Whoa that's crazy, I just heard of them and downloaded some of their stuff this morning.  I got some album called Takk?  I only got like four songs, and I wasn't impressed.  What do you recommend I listen to of theirs?


----------



## Luciano (Jan 1, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> gotan project? you're digging far too deep, now.



well, this electronic ambient tango thing sound quite good, don't you think?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

why, of course it does... i find it very catchy, but somehow, for me, there's nothing like good old rock 
and I do love it old. it's like cheese and wine. it just keeps gettin better with time.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Gasp! You shouldn't have broken up then! lol


he loved randy more than me 
...kidding. that sure wasn't so.


..or wasn't it?
:hertz:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 1, 2006)

Sigur Rós - ( ) - listen to this album if you can.


The first song was a single I think and is very good.  Did you download the stuff from their website or by...alterior methods?  If you can get this album you should listen to it.  I've not heard much of their other stuff only just started listening to this as my bro got a copy from a friend.


----------



## hot shot (Jan 1, 2006)

pushin daisys by pushin daisys


----------



## scoob (Jan 1, 2006)

pink floyd - comfortably numb


----------



## lsasseville (Jan 1, 2006)

Sleeps with Butterflies - Tori Amos


----------



## Verbal (Jan 1, 2006)

lsasseville said:
			
		

> Sleeps with Butterflies - Tori Amos



Oooh, she's so bloody good.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 1, 2006)

Fatboy Slim - The Joker. 

*Waits for Woodsac to see this* :mrgreen:


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 2, 2006)

Ummmm. the hum of two computers


----------



## Eric. (Jan 2, 2006)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Verbal (Jan 2, 2006)

Paper Doll - The Mills Brothers


----------



## bace (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm listening to about 12 albums on random.

Arcade Fire
Death Cab for Cutie
Killers
Interpol
Radiohead
Green Day
OK Go
Louis XIV
Postal Service
Boards of Canada
Royksopp

This particular second it's Louis XIV - A letter to Dominique


----------



## Verbal (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't really understand the appeal of Death Cab for Cutie.  I have an album or two, and I just don't get them.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I don't really understand the appeal of Death Cab for Cutie. I have an album or two, and I just don't get them.


did you listen to "i will follow you into the dark"??? If you don't love this song, sorry man, nothing can save you


----------



## doenoe (Jan 2, 2006)

Udo Jurgens - Immer Wieder Geht Die Sonne Auf
I know......dont ask.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

I was actually going to ask you where do you get your hair cut, i had no intention of asking anything about the song, but hey, while you're at it, why don't you tell us all what does it mean?


----------



## SlySniper (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm listening to some Bosnian music.


----------



## bace (Jan 2, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I don't really understand the appeal of Death Cab for Cutie. I have an album or two, and I just don't get them.



I don't either, they just happen to be in the same folder as the good stuff. Some of the songs are really weird. I was listening to their stuff while I was falling asleep and a dream about one of the tunes. The dream made me like that song.

But yea...weird.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 2, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I don't either, they just happen to be in the same folder as the good stuff. Some of the songs are really weird. I was listening to their stuff while I was falling asleep and a dream about one of the tunes. The dream made me like that song.
> 
> But yea...weird.



It's kind of relaxing stuff, and I guess I could see its appeal for some people, but I am surprised they are as popular as they are.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 2, 2006)

The Strokes new album - [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1][SIZE=+1]First Impressions Of Earth 
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## scoob (Jan 2, 2006)

aerosmith - ragdoll


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Money


----------



## scoob (Jan 2, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Pink Floyd - Money


 

:thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

question - moody blues


----------



## kelox (Jan 2, 2006)

My little girl sing the Dora theExplorer theme. Try that about 30 times in a row.


----------



## Ma_ (Jan 2, 2006)

Sleep Alone- Moby


----------



## Eric. (Jan 2, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Interpol
> Boards of Canada


These are two of my favorite bands! :thumbup: 

Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## David A Sercel (Jan 2, 2006)

Herbie Hancock - The Piano.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

The white stripes - my doorbell


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the Machine - pink floyd, but the radio keeps cutting out and i can hear the air traffic controller from the airport across the street... it's a little annoying actually...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Machine - pink floyd, but the radio keeps cutting out and i can hear the air traffic controller from the airport across the street... it's a little annoying actually...


aaaw, that radio sucks... the song's awesome.


now: The flaming lips - Yoshimi battles the pink robots pt.1
huh... just switched to "she don't use jelly"
Both are great, these guys are effing creative and eccentric. it's a shame they're so unknown...


----------



## Traci (Jan 3, 2006)

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## Meysha (Jan 3, 2006)

YAY Someone else likes Sigur Ros!!!! Daniel you're my new best friend!!!! :hug::

Personally I prefer their first album "Agaetis Byrjun" and my favourite track is Ny Batteri on that cd but I love the whole thing.

I absolutely adore Takk though!!! I love it so much.

Verbal, if you can listen to Glosoli, Hippopola (or somethign like that) and Saeglopur. That last one is my favourite. 

In fact, sigur ros and the shins are the only two groups I can listen to at the moment and not go crazy.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Vicky I only have like four tracks from Takk... I wasn't sure if it was just a really short album or if the full thing just didn't download.  How many tracks are there supposed to be?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

By the way, this stuff is like a mix between Radiohead's KidA album and Enya! lol


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

Meysha said:
			
		

> *the shins *are the only two groups I can listen to at the moment and not go crazy.


YAAAAY! They are one of my favorite bands! I have listened to them non stop for over a year and never get sick of them! :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

my sweet lord
harrison


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 3, 2006)

AC/DC - Satellite Blues :twisted:


----------



## scoob (Jan 3, 2006)

led zeppelin - kashmir


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

scoob said:
			
		

> led zeppelin - kashmir



Oooh I love that song.  Have you heard the Symphonic version?  I think it was done by the Boston Philharmonics.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oooh I love that song. Have you heard the Symphonic version? I think it was done by the Boston Philharmonics.


I know thre's one by London's Phil's...
is there one of Stairway to heaven??? that would sound sweet.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

scoob
on phone


----------



## scoob (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oooh I love that song. Have you heard the Symphonic version? I think it was done by the Boston Philharmonics.


 

yep, just downloaded it..it's awesome


----------



## scoob (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I know thre's one by London's Phil's...
> is there one of Stairway to heaven??? that would sound sweet.


 
yea, there is one of stariway to heaven...its sweet


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah, i just found out an i'm listening to it right now. It's incredible!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

ok, i just picked it up off allofmp3.com for .24

awesome version!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Aren't those great!  My friend had a whole CD of that stuff, it was fantastic.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

had? what happened to it?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> had? what happened to it?



Not so much happened to it, but happened to him... we're just not really friends anymore.  I haven't seen him over half a year now.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

hm, that's sad...
if he was your friend then he must've been one good guy.


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

Would you two just mate already


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

:roll:
purity and chastity, man. purity and chastity


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

Right! Momentary Relapse!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> hm, that's sad...
> if he was your friend then he must've been one good guy.



Aw, well thank you!:hugs: 



			
				Eric. said:
			
		

> Would you two just mate already



Ha!  She's too far away man... 



			
				Alexandra said:
			
		

> :roll:
> purity and chastity, man. purity and chastity



Amen sister!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

Joseph singing in his sleep :lmao:  :hugs:


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Ha!  She's too far away man...


Dude, check a map. Washington state is canada, we took the starbucks and sold the land.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Dude, check a map. Washington state is canada, we took the starbucks and sold the land.



Check where Montreal is in relation to Seattle.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm an american, I don't know about any of the rest of the world.


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I'm an american, I don't know about any of the rest of the world.



Ignorance is bliss.... Wonderful foreign policy too.


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

Luna Lovegood is Ok by Harry and the Potters


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

i know people who know people who live in Washington and these people never get outta there, but they happen to know people who know a guy from montreal whose cousin lives in washington and he often goes to see her. He always forgets what time does it take him to get there, but he once went with guy he used to know and that guy knows it's not that far.

"ignorance is strenght" -G. Orwell


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Death on two legs by Queen
*slightly getting back on topic*


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Eric. said:
			
		

> Luna Lovegood is Ok by Harry and the Potters


Harry and the Potters!? now i've gotta load some their stuff, that's inriguing (sp?)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> i know people who know people who live in Washington and these people never get outta there, but they happen to know people who know a guy from montreal whose cousin lives in washington and he often goes to see her. He always forgets what time does it take him to get there, but he once went with guy he used to know and that guy knows it's not that far.
> 
> "ignorance is strenght" -G. Orwell



Holy crumbs (to quote Brit), I'm bloody confused.

Are you saying you wanna try Alex? lols


----------



## df3photo (Jan 3, 2006)

it was Tony Bennet when i started to look at this thread then a short one by willie nelson and now Norah Jones... next probably like Violant Fems... I have my mp3player on random...


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Harry and the Potters!? now i've gotta load some their stuff, that's inriguing (sp?)



Yea I have both of their Cds. I can hook you up with such classics as: Voldemort Can't Stop The Rock, Cornelius Fudge is an Ass and Dumbledore's Army.

Edit: No Cities Left - The Dears


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Are you saying you wanna try Alex? lols


still in a very unclear and nebulous fashion, i shall answer:

_Only time will show what you already see_
_write this on your exam and you'll sure get a C._
_Montreal is ~6 hours from Washington DC_
_But is that much? for yourself you shall see._​


----------



## Traci (Jan 3, 2006)

Dr. House (I'm watching a re-run)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> still in a very unclear and nebulous fashion, i shall answer:
> 
> _Only time will show what you already see_
> _write this on your exam and you'll sure get a C._
> ...



Wrong washington...we're talkin' Washington state here sweetheart! lol


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

hush, senseless! don't you get the deep metaphoric and lyric feeling here!?

...huh, yeah. that was my merely 2c worth midnight stuff, but i happen to be half-asleep by this time of the day.
And what's the difference between both washingtons, anyway?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> hush, senseless! don't you get the deep metaphoric and lyric feeling here!?
> 
> ...huh, yeah. that was my merely 2c worth midnight stuff, but i happen to be half-asleep by this time of the day.
> And what's the difference between both washingtons, anyway?



Well one isn't even a state, and it's across the nation...lol.  That's the one that's the seat of the Nation, and the one I live in is just the seat of nothingness.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

hmm, ok... *drawing a map in my sleepy mind* *sip of coffee* *back to map*... ok, well that's, huh, far... I guess. oh well... that's really sad 

yawn, ok, now i think i'll go and sleep.
...*ALONE.*

or should i stay until 3am again?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> well that's, huh, far... I guess. oh well... that's really sad
> 
> yawn, ok, now i think i'll go and sleep.
> ...*ALONE.*



Haha*snort*...lol...

I'm just gonna bow out of this conversation now 

Sweet dreams Alex!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Sweet dreams Alex!


 

..kidding. you too.
...if you ever happen to sleep.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ..kidding. you too.
> ...if you ever happen to sleep.



lol...2 thousand mile flirting..hmm.



Sleep...I've heard of that!  I'll try it sometime.


----------



## Meysha (Jan 4, 2006)

Verbal, Here's their website: http://www.sigur-ros.co.uk

It really is an amazing web site - one of the best band sites I've seen. Have a good look around the site - there's heaps to download and listen to and to look at as well! Have fun!

Here's where you'll find all the track names - there's 11 songs on Takk. 
http://www.sigur-ros.co.uk/band/disco/takk-credits.php


----------



## Meysha (Jan 4, 2006)

oh and downloading music is bad. 
Get off your arses people and buy the CDs or don't have it at all.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 4, 2006)

Downloading music is not all bad.  I download music from leagal websites and pay for it.  That is the same... the artist still gets his (her/their) tiny little share!

As opposed to most CDs where 5 to 9 (all but one sometimes) of the songs are hidieous!  I will go with legal 99 cent or less downloads, thx

(PS if you take this too seriously, it was meant as a joke... Killing time as I wait for my boss to get to work so I can call in sick and take my fever ridden nasous hiney to bed!)


----------



## Meysha (Jan 4, 2006)

hehe I was talkin about illegal downloading. 

I don't even care if you illegally download it first and then go buy the cd - coz then it somehow becomes not illegal.

Oh I just found a new awesome band recommended to me by the same guy who recommended the shins. So, If you like *The Shins* then you'll probably also like *Okkervil River*. Try their latest album: Black Sheep Boy. It's awesome.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 4, 2006)

Eiffel 65 - Move Your Body

I need my small dosage of Doofdoof music here and there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

1k views for the thread, ladies and gents!

Pink Floyd - Run like hell


----------



## Verbal (Feb 3, 2006)

freakin' bump, man.

I'm chilling to Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Iningi Lyabon Ububende


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 3, 2006)

michael Jackson... "earth song"


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 3, 2006)

a mix of coal chamber and black label society


----------



## Arch (Feb 3, 2006)

mmmmmm.....lets see, listening to loads of stuff all day long, but mainly boards of canada - biosphere - boom bip - massive attack - and always radiohead (my fav) :hail:


----------



## Verbal (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> mmmmmm.....lets see, listening to loads of stuff all day long, but mainly boards of canada - biosphere - boom bip - massive attack - and always *radiohead* (my fav) :hail:



You rock!!!


----------



## Arch (Feb 3, 2006)

ah yes, i read some of the earlier threads, some good choices made verbal. lovin those b-sides :thumbup:  ....and yes sigur ros are awsome, takes a few listens tho


----------



## madambaster (Feb 6, 2006)

Devendra Banhart-Cripple Crow
"Now That I Know" has to be one of the best new songs I've heard in a while.

I love the Shins, Wolf Parade, Arcade Fire, and other indie bands too. I also was just listening to Wayne Newton-Danke Schoen . Good song.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 6, 2006)

Tears Dont Fall by Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## Becky (Feb 6, 2006)

^^Sigur Ros = awesome

Listening to a newish Irish bloke called Duke Special, pretty great actually!


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 6, 2006)

Talking Heads - Road to Nowhere


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Talking Heads - Road to Nowhere


are ya serious???
I thought i was the only freak to like it!


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 6, 2006)

hmm, never heard of most of these bands


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 6, 2006)

Delores by Nodes Of Ranvier


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2006)

nvr2low said:
			
		

> hmm, never heard of most of these bands


 omg, get some culture 



i never heard of sigur ros


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> omg, get some culture
> 
> 
> 
> i never heard of sigur ros


 

i know, i usually stick with bands whos names i can pronounce hahaha.  Its not that i dont have culture, i just know what i like and alot of the bands that i did recognize dont fit my taste, but not everyone can have great taste in music hahaha.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2006)

as long as you like rock or anything rock-sounding, i say you have perfect taste


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 6, 2006)

well, rock has become a huge genre of music with alot of stuff that i think is crap so i would say that my taste is on the metal side of things overall.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2006)

right on! 

but at the moment i'm more into really into old... like queen and pink floyd... i'm wondering if queen can still be called rock today. whatever. they're great.


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> right on!
> 
> but at the moment i'm more into really into old... like queen and pink floyd... i'm wondering if queen can still be called rock today. whatever. they're great.


 
sometimes i wonder about Qeen, i guess we can just throw them into classic rock and not worry about it.  pink floyd works, ive been listening to black label society the most latley.  i listen to ****ty rock at work all day because local radio sucks and BLS has a different sound that most of the comercial pop rock that is on here.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 6, 2006)

> What are you listening to now?



My inner voice telling me to quit my day job.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Feb 6, 2006)

Editors - The Back Room

people in the US won't have heard of them.  They're what The Killers would be if they were english and not just pretending to be.


----------



## scoob (Feb 6, 2006)

right now listenin to 

led zepplin--dazed and confused


----------



## Verbal (Feb 6, 2006)

Come Away With Me - Norah Jones


----------



## bantor (Feb 6, 2006)

Alice and Jains - Nutshell... It just changed to Kings of Leon - Milk


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 6, 2006)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


----------



## Verbal (Feb 6, 2006)

bantor said:
			
		

> Alice and Jains - Nutshell... It just changed to Kings of Leon - Milk



You mean Alice in Chains, or is that a parody band or something? lol


----------



## bantor (Feb 6, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> You mean Alice in Chains, or is that a parody band or something? lol


 
HA! ya my mistake, spelling error Alice and Chains it is


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 6, 2006)

Rachmaninov!!!
Piano Concerto No. 2.

And it just ended.


----------



## Verbal (Feb 6, 2006)

Hall of the Mountain King - Apocalyptica


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 6, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Hall of the Mountain King - Apocalyptica


haha, nice


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 6, 2006)

Strauss:  Also Sprach Zarathustra, and the first person to associate it with that horrid piece of film 2001: A Space Odyssey dies.


----------



## Verbal (Feb 6, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> haha, nice



You listen to them??


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 6, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> You listen to them??


Not a whole lot, but as soon as you combine a cello group with Metallica, I'm there.


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 7, 2006)

Steppen' Wolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## duncanp (Feb 7, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Bike


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2006)

Actually (thx to archangel ) I just signed up for a Pandora account and it really rocks... try it.

so right now it plays Dam that river, by alice in chains too


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 7, 2006)

i signed up too, its really cool, plaid alot of good stuff when i put in alice in chains


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 7, 2006)

people who cannot sing on american idol tryouts


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 7, 2006)

My wife complain because I didn't get everything done today.

Oh you mean music....  I'll fly away.  Jars of clay.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Actually (thx to archangel ) I just signed up for a Pandora account and it really rocks... try it.
> 
> so right now it plays Dam that river, by alice in chains too


I've been plugging Pandora for months! I love it.


----------



## Verbal (Feb 7, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> My wife complain because I didn't get everything done today.
> 
> Oh you mean music....  I'll fly away.  Jars of clay.



Great choice! :thumbup:  I loooove Jars of Clay's earliest music...their first two albums are some of my favorite albums ever.  The song Liquid and Love Song for a Savior blow me away.


Right now chillin' to Cantina, by John Williams.  The classical guitarist, not the movie-soundtrack guy. lol.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 7, 2006)

Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 7.  Underrated, really.


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Feb 7, 2006)

STEVIE RAY VAUGHN!!!!!!! At the moment anyway.


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 8, 2006)

Lenlow - D is for Dirt


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul Rebel by Bob Marley.....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 8, 2006)

Revueltas, Sensemayá

(It's used near the end of Sin City, btw)


----------



## Arch (Feb 8, 2006)

massive attack - polaroid girl


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 18, 2006)

Im watching the "Live In Cuba" DVD by Audioslave. These guys are amazing!


----------



## &Denekamp (Feb 18, 2006)

Ben Harper, and next up is Damien Rice.


----------



## Darfion (Feb 18, 2006)

I've gone back about twenty odd years. Just this minute listened to "Jane" by Jefferson Starship. Brought back some nice memories i can tell ya


----------



## 'Daniel' (Feb 18, 2006)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 18, 2006)

Opeth - "Blackwater Park"


----------



## doenoe (Feb 18, 2006)

Samantha Bumba
i should really clean up my winamp directory or make a good playlist or something.


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 18, 2006)

Pink Floyd - albums
"Meddle" right now...   "Saucerful of Secrets" is qeued up next...

Wish You Were Here...


----------



## Verbal (Feb 18, 2006)

Ten Days - Missy Higgins


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 18, 2006)

XM Kids from the kitchen with the boys there.


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 19, 2006)

TV Themes - Benny Hill


----------



## Lensmeister (Feb 19, 2006)

Currently = Bob Catley  - The Spirit of Man CD ..... 
Recently all the Magnum, Hard Rain and Bob Catley back catalogue !

They still ROCK !:hail: :hail: 

Pardon  me while I get into some serious AIR-GUITAR and


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's your wedding day - Stephen Lynch


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 15, 2006)

Erase/rewind by the carigans


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 15, 2006)

John Mayer - Come Back to Bed


----------



## spako (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm listening to my girflriend playing Hoffmeister's Concertino #2 for Double Bass / second mvt.

(She's practicing for her exam tomorrow ,)


----------



## markc (Jun 15, 2006)

#!@$ hold music waiting for the %@#$!!! IRS.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2006)

Dave Clarke live @ I Love Techno 2001


----------



## summers_enemy (Jun 16, 2006)

MC Hammer- You Can't Touch This :blushing:


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 16, 2006)

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> MC Hammer- You Can't Touch This :blushing:


 

*STOP!*































hammer time


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 16, 2006)

The Fray - Over My Head


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 16, 2006)

ELO - Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## summers_enemy (Jun 16, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> *STOP!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh oh OH OH OH! :mrgreen:

Also excellent song choices by both PreLoved and Andreag5.:thumbup:

Boomtown Rats-I don't like Mondays


----------

